# Labor day weekend (pics, late)



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I was in the UP over Labor Day with my kids, my sister, her husband and her 3 kids and my dad (grandpa). It was quite the family weekend. My dad and I played guide for the most part. Trying to get the kids into fish as much as possible, while untangling lines, etc. 

My brother in law had never been to the UP and had never caught a brook trout. Here he is after a morning battle and a hike through the brush with his first two brook trout ever:

He earned these!









While that was pretty cool to see my bro-in-law catch his first two trout, by far the highlight of the trip was later that afternoon, when we took the kids out in the row boats on the lake. My son, who is 4 years old, caught this bass on a worm/bobber while pan fishing with a little assistance on landing (no net) from dad:

The smile says it all:









Better picture of the fish (dad trying to run the camera and hold the fish):










Sorry the report is so late, been very busy lately...good luck if you have time to get out, this is my favorite time of the year!
Don


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!!!!!

I bet those smallies put on a good show. They fight so hard, its fun watching kids fight them. My daughter has had a blast fighting them all summer...

I'm heading up there in a few weeks to get in one last brookie trip before "THE END".......... After I'm done chasing them, I'm going to try and get my daughter into her first brook trout. Can't wait

Thanks for the report Don, sounds like you all had a great time, and thats what its all about


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice post Don!

I'll be up there again at the end of the month to hopefully catch some salmon on spinning rods. Also going to try for some brookies and rainbows!

I bet your son had a blast with that smallie! They are always a nice suprise to catch when you're targeting other fish. I managed to catch one throwing streamers for rainbows yesterday. It was missing one eye but such a blast to catch!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Schweet!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Great job dad! Sharing outdoor experiences with friends and family seem to enhance the ordinary bonds, especially when they are successful. Those brookies are special and that bass is a brute. Nice job.


----------

